# Looking for a good dealer in Southern California



## autoag (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm planning on buying a 350Z in the next two weeks. Does anyone here know a good Nissan dealer in Southern California, Orange County? 

If anyone has a specific contact person at a dealership, that would be great too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Do NOT go to Douglas Nissan of Orange. That place is kind of ghetto. Douglas in Huntington Beach is much better. I live in Corona, so I go to Corona Nissan. The people there are pretty cool and the place looks clean. I haven't been to any of the other dealerships in this area, but you can usually tell what a dealership is like just by driving by. If it's in a weird neighborhood or looks like it hasn't been painted since the 70s, the service probably isn't gonna be that great.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Do not got to Connell! They suck ass.

Irvine Nissan is pretty nice.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go to barwick nissan heard they really good


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

what part of So Cal are you in?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Superior Nissan of Rancho Santa Margarita
(949)888-7771


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> Superior Nissan of Rancho Santa Margarita
> (949)888-7771


 Meh...I've had mixed experiences with Superior.

As Liu said...get in touch with Barwick Nissan in San Juan Capistrano at 949-493-3375. They are a family owned and operated dealership, plus their service department is awesome. The person to talk to in the sales department is Ted W. He's the internet sales manager, and an all-around good guy.


----------

